# Commencal Meta Power vs Bikesdirect eBoost vs other



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

What do you think between these bikes? Or other similar full suspension builds with similar components?

Save Up to 60% Off LTD QTYS of these eBoost Mountain bikes 2018 Motobecane HAL eBoost PRO with Shimano XT / E8000 Electric MidDrive 27.5PLUS Full Suspension Mountain eBikes Shimano XT Hydraulic Disc Brakes Rockshox PIKE 140mm Forks | Save up to 60% o

https://www.commencalusa.com/meta-power-origin-650b-black-2018-c2x23712402

These 2 Bikes look fairly comparable. Both have shimano steps mid-drive. Bikesdirect has better suspension fork/shock, but commencal seems to have overall better reputation for quality. And a minor point, the commencal has a more appropriate stem/handlebar (bikesdirect specs a 700mm handlebar which is super narrow these days) so you'd probably be spending money to upgrade right away.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

justin70 said:


> What do you think between these bikes? Or other similar full suspension builds with similar components?
> 
> Save Up to 60% Off LTD QTYS of these eBoost Mountain bikes 2018 Motobecane HAL eBoost PRO with Shimano XT / E8000 Electric MidDrive 27.5PLUS Full Suspension Mountain eBikes Shimano XT Hydraulic Disc Brakes Rockshox PIKE 140mm Forks | Save up to 60% o
> 
> ...


I looked at the Meta Power on Commencal's website, and wow, I really want a Meta Power Essential now. $4500, Shimano drive, coil shock, 160mm Lyrik fork. I would go with that over the BD just on the reputation. Not that BD is a bad bike though. There is one person on here who has had the BD for a few weeks and loves it so far.

Actually, had I seen it a month ago before I bought a Haibike 29'er hardtail, I probably would have bought the Commencal 27.5 hardtail for $2999. They have now sold out of all sizes except L.

I look forward to reading a review of one of the Meta Power models.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, the bikesdirect looks pretty good. Only concern I'd have are the hubs. The spec sheet doesn't say it specifically, but I think it comes with similar novatec hubs that lots of people have been destroying. I can only imagine it's a worse problem on an e-bike.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've been looking for alternatives to the bikes above with similar spec/price, but obviously not finding anything from the big three or other manufacturers so far. Anything close is at least $1000 more, or you end up making huge sacrifices on things like suspension (suntour forks, really?).

I'd expect other direct to consumer brands would have the best prices, but as far as I can tell YT, Whyte, Canyon, etc don't make ebikes. Has anyone seen other options at similar price points for decent component spec?


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

Motobecane's warranty worries me. They say that modifying things from stock voids warranty. That means swapping a dropper post in might be a concern for warranty, especially if some defect that might be seatpost or dropper cable routing related comes up. Their asking price is seemingly unbeatable, as far as trail worthy emtbs go.

My Motobecane came with "Gravity" branded hubs, which I paid little attention to. I see some similarities to Novatecs with similar model #, but I think they might be different. I just put together the front end, added a KS Lev with my own saddle (not using the original post/saddle), swapped out grips for ODI lock-ons, added pedals, adjusted pressures, made sure everything was tight, and went riding. Only really had to adjust the barrel on the rear shifter so far, and should switch to tubeless, but luckily no flats yet, despite rolling over thorns and other stuff (I just leave them in). Gonna play with stem length next, since I'm getting excessive saddle pressure.

I have about 20 miles worth of trail experience on a Shimano motor, which I summed up here (might have had out-of-date firmware): Why Are E-Bikes Such a Touchy Subject in the U.S.? - Page 8- Mtbr.com


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

justin70 said:


> I've been looking for alternatives to the bikes above with similar spec/price, but obviously not finding anything from the big three or other manufacturers so far. Anything close is at least $1000 more, or you end up making huge sacrifices on things like suspension (suntour forks, really?).
> 
> I'd expect other direct to consumer brands would have the best prices, but as far as I can tell YT, Whyte, Canyon, etc don't make ebikes. Has anyone seen other options at similar price points for decent component spec?


Suntour makes DVO's components, their stuff isn't as bad as you might think, depending on the model level ofc.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Harryman said:


> Suntour makes DVO's components, their stuff isn't as bad as you might think, depending on the model level ofc.


My Haibike came with a 100mm SunTour Raidon fork. Other than the bizarre, over-engineered through axle design, the fork is really very good. I've owned dozens of forks, everything from the original 50mm RockShox to several Boxxers and even a Manitou Dorado, and the Raidon is solid. I bought a Reba right after I bought the bike, to replace the SunTour just on the thought of it being a SunTour so it must not be any good, but the Reba has remained in the box so far. The Reba may go on eventually just because it has 20mm more travel with the same crown to axle height, but I'm in no hurry, the SunTour is fine. I especially like that the SunTour lockout is a total lockout that doesn't bob whatsoever, since I ride the bike on pavement occasionally.

BTW, another surprise has been the Tektro M285 brakes. They seemed on/off until they were broken in, now I love them. A little bit of noise after a long descent, but no fade.

Mid-range components from manufacturers other than the big two have come a long way.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

No doubt, Suntour has been around 4 ever..


----------

